# sérendipité



## geve

Salut collègues !

J'ai découvert récemment le mot "sérendipité" qui apparemment est désormais accepté, venant tout droit de l'anglais "serendipity" (voir sérendipité sur wikipédia).

Mais je me demande comment le prononcer... 
Puisqu'il a été francisé, doit-on dire *serrant dit pis thé* ?
Mais comme il vient de l'anglais et du mot "Serendip" (soit le nom de Ceylan ou Sri Lanka en vieux persan), faut-il dire *ces reines dit pis thé* ?

Comment le diriez-vous ? (à moins que vous préfériez ne pas le dire du tout)

Merci pour vos opinions


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*ces reines dit pis thé  *
=> c'est ce que j'ai mentalement prononcé en lisant le titre de ce post.
Mais - à ma grande honte - je ne connaissais pas le mot ni en anglais ni en français...


----------



## Kopydlow

Je penche pour [serãdipite] et dis (haut et fort) que seuls les gens qui veulent montrer qu'ils connaissent l'étymologie prendront plaisir à le prononcer [serɛndipite] ! 

Donc le thé, c'est un peu comme la confiture, plus on en a...


----------



## geve

En fait, comme j'ai découvert le mot anglais avant d'apprendre qu'il avait été traduit, j'aurais tendance à le prononcer *ces reines dit pis thé* (si un jour j'avais à le prononcer !)
C'est intéressant que tu fasses de même, Karine, sans avoir la référence anglaise à l'esprit !


----------



## Kopydlow

Je ne connaissais pas du tout le mot (même en anglais) mais je ne me suis même pas posé la question, je l'ai de suite prononcé en bon franchouillard. Après si on veut vraiment être précis il faudrait savoir comment ça se prononce au Sri Lanka plus que dans les pays anglophones ! 

En tout cas c'est un joli concept...


----------



## geve

Mais il y avait tout de même deux accents aigus - deux ! Voilà qui aurait pu influencer ta perception, même biaisée par une wordréférencite aigüe...


----------



## Kopydlow

geve said:
			
		

> Voilà qui est fort pertinent. Je vais me renseigner à ce sujet !



Selon la page Sinhala alphabet, pronunciation and language, il existe les voyelles [e] (/ "é") et [æ] (qui est, je le rappelle pour ceux du fond qui n'écoutent pas, proche de notre [ɛ] / "è" ), mais pas de voyelle nasale à l'horizon. Donc on pourrait pencher pour [serɛndipite] plutôt que pour [serãdipite]. Après on croise les doigts pour savoir si nos amis anglophones ont "proprement" transposé le mot... Et je n'ai pas trouvé de dico cinghalais qui propose de transcription en API.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu as totalement raison, il faut plutôt chercher de l'influence en provenance de ma propre langue. Plus j'y pense, et plus je crois que ça m'a fait penser à un mot qui commence pareil, comme "sérénade" par exemple. Oui, je sais, il y a un accent en plus... eh bien ça contredit encore plus mon précédent post comme ça !


----------



## Kelly B

Sans vouloir digresser trop du proposition de xav, moi je trouve même plus intéressantes les prononciations en anglais des mots qui tentent approcher ceux des francophones mais qui sont mal ciblées.
Lingerie se dit lon gerrrr é par les Américains (j'essaie à écrire les syllabes en prononciation francophone: on nasale, pas in, pour "faire plus français", ainsi que é à la fin, pas ie)
Armoire arm wa (on laisse tomber le r final, ce que les francophones eux-mêmes prononcent, au moins doucement.)

Sur sujet - http://public.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php on peut entendre des prononciations de sérendipité ici, mais je ne sais pas si leurs sources sont fiables....


----------



## Kopydlow

Kelly B said:
			
		

> http://public.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php on peut entendre des prononciations de sérendipité ici, mais je ne sais pas si leurs sources sont fiables....



Le problème des synthétiseurs vocaux c'est qu'ils ne se basent pas que sur un dictionnaire, ils interprètent les mots inconnus en fonction de règles fixées. Mais si le mot qu'on leur propose est une "exception", ils vont faire ceux qu'ils peuvent, c'est-à-dire pas grand chose. 

Le mieux serait de trouver un internaute cinghalophone connaissant l'alphabet phonétique international !


----------



## Kelly B

Kopydlow said:
			
		

> Le problème des synthétiseurs vocaux c'est qu'ils ne se basent pas que sur un dictionnaire, ils interprètent les mots inconnus en fonction de règles fixées. Mais si le mot qu'on leur propose est une "exception", ils vont faire ceux qu'ils peuvent, c'est-à-dire pas grand chose.
> 
> Le mieux serait de trouver un internaute cinghalophone connaissant l'alphabet phonétique international !


 En générale tu as bien raison, mais j'ai remarqué que _lingerie _y est prononcé en anglais de la manière bizarre que je viens de décrire, c'est à dire selon aucune règle ordinaire...


----------



## Kopydlow

Le synthétiseur d'AT&T que tu cites est loin d'être le meilleur et, pour rester dans les gratuits, je conseille vivement celui du navigateur Opera. Cinq minutes de bidouille mais après c'est parti pour des heures de fun, genre se faire dicter une recette de cuisine par son ordinateur, etc.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

La démo d'Acapela également me semble d'une qualité supérieure à celle d'AT&T (concernant les liaisons entre les mots et le ton aussi) :
http://demo.acapela-group.com/


----------



## Agnès E.

Sensationnel, Karine ! Merci ! 
Je le rajoute immédiatement à notre fil ressources.


----------



## Gisèlia

Chers collègues,

Il me semble qu’on est en train de perdre le fil. Je reviens à vos moutons … pour ajouter ceci :
Fi des sérendipes, sérendipités et autres sparadraps ...
Pourquoi faudrait-il aujouter un accent sur le prémier « e » ???
Fi de la francisation ridicule de certains termes anglais ! Fi de l’anglicisation honteuse ! Il faut oser néologismer intelligent. C'est pas cher, et ça rapporte gros.

En anglais *serendipity* (http://www.thefreedictionary.com/serendipity) 
c'est bien joli.

En français, serendipité ou sérendipité, avec ou sans accent, avec « e » nasal ou pas … c'est moche comme tout !
Alors, après avoir désestimé *le pothasard*la potardise et *la potardité... je crois que ça devrait donner un de ces trois mots: 
**la veinardise *la veinardité **ou** *la veinhasardité* 

Je serais carrément pour **la veinardise , *mot qui n'apparaît pour l'instant ni dans le Grand Larousse Français-Espagnol, Espagnol-Français papier, ni dans le Dico multifonctions de TV5 en ligne () ni dans le Grand Dictionnaire Terminologique ni dans le Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé !
*
Mon dieu ! Est-ce qu'on ne découvre jamais rien par hasard en France ?*

En attendant de me renseigner sur la façon de communiquer la trouvaille du bijou à *l'Académie,* ou plutôt aux gens du *CNRTEL *(Centre de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales) ou encore aux gens du *CENTAL* (Centre de Traitement Automatique du Langage), je vais soumettre ma proposition aux fin nez linguistique des correcteurs du* Monde*, animateurs du blog *Langue Sauce piquante* ...histoire de voir ce qu'ils en pensent, ce qu’ils en disent... 

Voilà ... Bon courage.
Et, de grâce, néologismez, néologismez, il en restera toujours quelque chose !


----------



## Nanon

Mais pour en revenir à la prononciation, si on penche pour la variante francisée, ne pourrait-on pas aussi trouver en parallèle "serre *hein *dis pis thé" (franchouillard éventuellement régional) ?
(Désolée, j'ai essayé en API, le diacritique est déplacé lorsque je colle mon texte. Je veux dire *ɛ̃   *)


----------



## itka

Gisélia, merci d'avoir exhumé ce fil des calendes grecques, ça m'a permis de découvrir ce mot incontournable !

Je ne sais pas du tout comment il se prononce et vraisemblablement, je n'aurai jamais à le faire, mais si j'avais dû, nul doute que j'aurais choisi le sérène-dipité... C'est pas grave, personne de toutes façons n'aurait compris de quoi je parlais ! ... Ah oui, sauf Punky et les anglophones émérites !


----------



## geve

Gisèlia said:


> Et, de grâce, néologismez, néologismez, il en restera toujours quelque chose !


Pourquoi pas, en effet ? Je tente une petite *hasarderie*, alors.
Mais le fait est que le mot anglais est inspiré d'un conte, et d'un nom propre en l'occurrence. Ceci explique sans doute cela.


Nanon said:


> Mais pour en revenir à la prononciation, si on penche pour la variante francisée, ne pourrait-on pas aussi trouver en parallèle "serre *hein *dis pis thé" (franchouillard éventuellement régional) ?
> (Désolée, j'ai essayé en API, le diacritique est déplacé lorsque je colle mon texte. Je veux dire *ɛ̃ *)


C'est une possibilité, c'est vrai ! Je n'y avais pas pensé. À choisir cette prononciation francisée me paraît plus jolie que "serre an dis pis thé" !


itka said:


> Gisélia, merci d'avoir exhumé ce fil des calendes grecques, ça m'a permis de découvrir ce mot incontournable !


Un bel exemple de hasarderie, donc.


----------



## Teafrog

Kelly B said:


> En générale tu as bien raison, mais j'ai remarqué que _lingerie _y est prononcé en anglais de la manière bizarre que je viens de décrire, c'est à dire selon aucune règle ordinaire...


Il y a beaucoup d'autres mots francophones qui se prononcent très bizarrement en Anglais. Si vous voulez un peu plus de sérendipité, demandez à un Anglophone comment se prononce “cul-de-sac”…


Nanon said:


> Mais pour en revenir à la prononciation, si on penche pour la variante francisée, ne pourrait-on pas aussi trouver en parallèle "serre *hein *dis pis thé" (franchouillard éventuellement régional) ?
> (Désolée, j'ai essayé en API, le diacritique est déplacé lorsque je colle mon texte. Je veux dire *ɛ̃   *)


Je préfère cette prononciation (à la gauloise)


----------



## vincent7520

Ne pensez vous pas que vous méttez tous la charrue avant les bœufs ?…
Au lieu de couper les cheveux en quatre à propos d'une éventuelle prononciation, il me semble légitime de se dire que celui ou celle qui prononcera le mot en connaitra la définition.
Autrement dit vous ne pourriez pas commencer pas là ?… Parce que même en anglais je n'ai jamais vraiment compris le mot : il ne s'agit pas de la seule chance (ou veine … pourquoi dire "veinardise" ??…).
Alors, s'il vous plait : qu'est ce que serendipity ou serendipité veut [/I][/I]vraiment dire ????!!!!!!………
Merci.


----------



## Oh là là

vincent7520 said:


> Alors, s'il vous plait : qu'est ce que serendipity ou serendipité veut [/i][/i]vraiment dire ????!!!!!!………
> Merci.


Mon dictionnaire le traduit en russe comme « sagacité (clairvoyance) intuitive, capacité particulière de faire des découvertes  fortuites »
Ce qui est étonnant, c’est que sur Wikipedia on l’écrit en cyrillique comme ces reines dit pis *ti*


----------



## Fred_C

Vous êtes sûr que c'était une bonne idée d'importer ce mot?
Par un hasard extraordinaire, il se trouve que je connaissais ce mot en Anglais, et la seule raison pour laquelle je me serais amusé à le dire en français, aurait été simplement de faire mon intéressant.
Comme il se trouve que ce mot anglais était au départ un peu une farce, davantage qu'un mot très sérieux, (À ce qu'il me semble, peut-être que je me trompe), j'ai préféré porter mon attention sur d'autres trésors plus urgents.
Je me suis demandé si les gens qui ont importé ce mot ne seraient pas des cuistres qui ont pris au sérieux un sujet léger.
En lisant l'article Wikipedia, mes craintes se sont un peu avérées : Le style et les sujets frisent un peu le new age. (On y trouve des mots comme "happenstance" "praxéologie", "zapping". Ca me fait penser que quand j'étais en terminale, je pariais avec des copains que je réussirais à caser "ornithorynque" dans une dissert' de philo...)
Juste pour rigoler, j'ai cherché "coca-cola" dans l'article, pour voir s'ils ne parlaient pas de la découverte "sérendipitesque" de l'effet qui se produit quand on y jette une dragée.
Eh bien ça y est pas, mais presque ! Ils citent quand même le coca-cola...


----------



## vincent7520

en consultant les dicos anglais et américains j'arrive mieux à cerner l'affaire :
il s'agit de la combinaison de hasard et de chance lors d'une quète, d'une recherche … (trouver quelque chose de bénéfique par le plus grand des hasards au cours d'une recherche d'autre chose … ) : "veinard", ou le barbarisme "veinarderie" (et d'autres tentatives pas moins hasardeuses…) ne sont donc pas adaptés à la situation puisqu'ils ne montrent qu'un aspect de la question. On a en français une expression qui pourrait coller, mais qui est antinomique de "serendipité" qui est le "rendez-vous de Samarcande" : mais il s'agit de la rencontre avec la mort ce qui généralement n'est pas considéré comme heureux !!!…
Donc pourquoi pas "serendipité" quand il sera adopté dans le langage courant ?? "j'ai eu  un coup de serendip'… j'te dis pas !…" / "ce mec, tu vas avec lui … t'as que des coups fumants… il sérendipe à mort : avec un mec comme ça je l'accompagne au casino tous les jours… "
Bref laissons la langue faire son chemin … on verra bien !…
Et rappelons nous que ce qui était snob hier est carrément ringard ou vieillot aujourd'hui  ("aller à une boum !…" dans les années 60, "c'est épatant !…" dans les années 1890…)
Quant à praxéologie, cela n'a rien de new age : c'est l'étude de la praxis, un concept philosophique aussi vieux qu'elle et qui la fonde : c'est l'étude des rapports du discours ou de la théorie à la pratique en général (le mot "pratique" étant réservé à des actions ou des codes de discours particuliers). Dans l'antiquité la praxis désignait l'étude de la nature en soi. 
Donc aucun rapport avec "zapping" qui n'est plus très new age vous en conviendrez aisément, puisque tout le monde l'utilise. "Happenstance" peut faire un peu "new age" mais je l'ai entendu au début des années 70, lesquelles il est vrai annonçaient déjà l'idéologie "New Age" par certains côtés !…
S'agissant d'ornithorinque je ne vois pas la difficulté de le placer (et avec pertinence !…) dans une dissert de philo … 
Il est vrai que je suis maintenant un membre "senior" (beuh !…) et qu'à cet âge on place le niveau de performance un peu plus haut qu'à celui du bac. Alors à 18 ans, oui ! … cela peut être un exploit !!!…
Vous étiez content quand vous avez réussi à placer cette fameuse bête à poil avec un bec de canard et des griffes de rat musqué et ovipare par dessus le marché ?… Imaginons ce qu'Aristote aurait dit s'il avait connu l'animal !!!!…
Bonne fin de semaine à tout le monde !…
vincent7520


----------

